# First try boneless leg of lamb



## bgaviator (Aug 12, 2020)

First try at leg of lamb using Malcom Reeds recipe from How To BBQ Right. Smoked with cherry wood at 275°. Lamb brushed with olive oil, sea salt, pepper, fresh thyme, rosemary, and garlic. I pulled when my internal probes were reading just over 130°. My Thermapen was showing 145-150 in some places so I thought oh shit I overcooked this thing. When we cut into it, it looked pretty damn rare. It tasted good. But it was tough. Is that the nature of lamb?  The more to the center we got the more rare it looked. I decided to throw it back in the oven to cook it a little more. I tried a bunch of different sauces with it. Got a Tzatziki, chimichurri, traditional mint sauce, and a mint jelly. I think the thin mint sauce was my favorite. Appreciate any tips for the next time.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 12, 2020)

I do boneless legs about once or twice a year. Malcolm won't steer you wrong. Your's looks good but way to rare for me. I shoot for med rare and it's always tender. Maybe check your probes for accuracy to make sure they are reading right. Also you could try a sear at the end to bring temp up fast and create some extra surface flavors. Nice job though


----------



## bgaviator (Aug 12, 2020)

put it back in the oven for awhile at 375°. My thermoworks dot probe showed 130. My Thermapen showed 150. I pulled it and this was the result. Much better!  Might need to replace my DOT probe. When I moved my dot probe around a little it did register higher. Not sure what’s going on with it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 12, 2020)

bgaviator said:


> put it back in the oven for awhile at 375°. My thermoworks dot probe showed 130. My Thermapen showed 150. I pulled it and this was the result. Much better!  Might need to replace my DOT probe. When I moved my dot probe around a little it did register higher. Not sure what’s going on with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries it happens. Just get it checked out for accuracy. That pic you just posted is more close to how I like it. I like those new Zealand young lambs personally


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 12, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 12, 2020)

I think it looks  rare, but not too rare.
Looks really tasty to me.
Nice Cook.

I think your toughness problem is it's cut with the grain and not across it, but I could be wrong in how I'm seeing the pics.

The second pic looks perfect to me.
A slight increase in finishing IT can definitely help in overall tenderness.
Just as going too high will make it too tough.


----------



## bgaviator (Aug 12, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I think it looks  rare, but not too rare.
> Looks really tasty to me.
> Nice Cook.
> 
> I think your toughness problem is it's cut with the grain and not across it, but I could be wrong in how I'm seeing the pics.


Yeah I couldn’t really see the grain so I’m not sure if I cut it right or not


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 12, 2020)

I’d tend to agree with what chili said. Now you know what to do differently next time


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 12, 2020)

You did a bang up job on the lamb. Strong work


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2020)

The lamb sure looks good from here.
I just did one on the rotisserie on my Santa Maria setup.
We like it rare too!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Aug 25, 2020)

looks great!  not sure I have seen too rare.  my wife would not agree.  I like bloody as hell, she likes no juices flowing out...  ;(

Both versions look great to me!  nice work.


----------



## smokinstubbs (Aug 28, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I think it looks  rare, but not too rare.
> Looks really tasty to me.
> Nice Cook.
> 
> ...





sandyut said:


> looks great!  not sure I have seen too rare.  my wife would not agree.  I like bloody as hell, she likes no juices flowing out...  ;(
> 
> Both versions look great to me!  nice work.


I have noticed that with Leg-O-lamb that it seems lots more tender & flavorful when it's cooked longer, even a little longer then your 2nd pic. I've noticed the same when I cook cow, but that's just me and how I like meat cooked.


----------



## disco (Aug 28, 2020)

It looks like you hit it out of the park to me! Big Like.


----------

